# Werbung im Internet



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 Dezember 2012)

Zur Zeit schaltet Melango Werbung mit einem deutlich sichtbaren "Ebay-link", der aber nicht auf Ebay, sondern auf <mega-einkaufsquellen.de> durchleitet. So was Ähnliches sollen sie schon Anfang des Jahres mit Zalando gemacht haben. Zeugt jedenfalls von hohem kriminellen Potential und dass sie ähnlich dem Frankfurter Kreisel so gar keinen Respekt davor haben Urheberrechte o.ä. zu verletzen.http://s7.directupload.net/images/121211/kwyuf5ix.jpg


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2012)

Naja, ich würde das eher "irreführende Werbung" bezeichen, mit kriminell und Urheberrechten hat das eher nichts zu tun.

http://s7.directupload.net/images/121211/kwyuf5ix.jpg
Wo kein Kläger, da ist auch kein Richter. Außerdem, wo wurde denn diese Anzeige geschaltet und von wem? Die Melangonier arbeiten doch sicher mit Affiliate-Netzwerken. Die würden sich erfolgreich damit rausreden können, dass wer anders diese Werbung betreibt.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (12 Dezember 2012)

Na, mit dem Ausreden auf Affiliates täten sie sich schwer. Die Werbung ist zur Zeit ausschließlich bei Facebook geschaltet. Zwar bietet Melango auch Affiliate-Programme an, aber die Werbung wird ausschließlich von Melango direkt geschaltet


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> "irreführende Werbung"
> 
> 
> Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:
> ...


Die Welt ist sooo schlecht und die einzige, die das interssieren könnte, ist die amerikanische eBay Inc. oder deren luxemburgische Tochter.


----------

